# [SOLVED] Omni not sounding after recent update



## chillbot (Sep 16, 2021)

This is driving me batty...

Updated Omnisphere yesterday cause the Ilio Elevator library required it.

Now every project that had Omni in it, no audio out of Omni.

It's receiving midi fine and all the meters are going off but no audio output.

If I insert a new instance of Omni it plays fine.

I'm usually good at troubleshooting but I can't figure out where the internal Omni routing is. Like where does anything correspond to an actual hardware output. I try to trace the signal path and I get stuck here:






What does "Out A" correspond to?

I'm in Cakewalk, by the way.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 16, 2021)

That sucks. I haven't updated Omni once since install, I just don't want to mess with what works. 
I've only seen hardware out assignments in standalone mode under Settings. But that shouldn't matter in a DAW.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 16, 2021)

The update was only from 2.6 to 2.7 (I think). I guess no one else has run into this? Or more than likely no one has done the update, it's hardly as common or necessary as a kontakt update.


----------



## Midihead (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey chillbot, 

I'm very sorry to see you are having trouble with Elevator, but this sounds like a version issue, to be clear, and not the patch library. BTW, Elevator requires version 2.6 not 2.7. You can revert to 2.6 if you want via your Spectrasonics account archives. 

Here is the changelog for 2.7 which may have affected your outs:


Adds native support for Apple Silicon M1 Macs
Adds VST3 plugin version
Adds a ninth audio output bus, labeled "OUT I" in the Output Assignment menu for each Part on the Mixer page
Improves parameter names for host automation. Adds space between part number and param name e.g. "8Pan" -> "8 Pan"
Improves alert message wording when user drops a non-share-archive file into plugin GUI
Fixes issue where Browser-learns restored from a saved DAW project did not ignore the "Load Current MIDI Assignments With Multi" user preference
Fixes crash when non-Omnisphere files were dropped in the Layer pane
Fixes crash when files were dropped onto the Splash pane
Fixes crash related to clicking on patch in browser while MIDI-CC learning is in progress
Fixes bug where Arpeggiator sequences failed to playback correctly after loading a saved DAW project
Fixes bug where assigning Ratings for Multis in Trilian & Trilogy libraries did not save properly
Fixes issue where the Orb Recording feature did not function properly
Fixes parameter synchronization issues with the OmniTR app
Fixes sustain pedal noise issue: If key tracking is used as a mod source, sustain pedal actions could interfere with the filter envelope
Fixes issue where the first note played after loading a DAW project sometimes produced silent or corrupted audio
Fixes issue where sustain pedal could kill active notes when polyphony ("Voices") limit set to 1
Fixes issues with the Sound Lock feature's "Lock All" and "Clear All" options
Fixes bug where using host automation with the Arpeggiator On/Off parameter could mute the audio output of the plugin
Fixes issue where typing into the Tag Editor did not work in some Windows DAWs
I would contact Spectrasonics support to see if they know what's going on between versions. 

BTW, how do you like Elevator?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

Midihead said:


> I'm very sorry to see you are having trouble with Elevator, but this sounds like a version issue, to be clear, and not the patch library. BTW, Elevator requires version 2.6 not 2.7. You can revert to 2.6 if you want via your Spectrasonics account archives


Thanks, but I was definitely on a version of 2.6. I don't remember which one... looks like there was maybe 6 versions of 2.6 released. I wouldn't know which version to even try to revert to? The reason I updated Omni was after installing Elevator I would get the pop up window on loading any patch saying "this patch was made with a newer version of Omnisphere you need to update or it won't sound correctly blah blah blah". And also I had no reason not to update... it's always gone super smooth with no issues before.

To be clear I know my issue has nothing to do with Elevator. It's definitely across the board with every library. Guess I will open a support ticket with Spectrasonics...


----------



## Midihead (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you for purchasing the library, btw. And yeah, check what Kevin said as he may be on to something there. As for the pop-up, good to know. If you ignore that message, the patches should still load fine.

You can download the very last version release of 2.6 before the 2.7 release and try that one. Just uninstall the current version first.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 17, 2021)

@chillbot 

This might be a dumb question but is it possible that something in the update wasn’t implemented successfully? Would running the update again be a bad idea? Maybe the 2nd time resolves whatever the issue is. I’ve never updated anything from Spectrasonics and it not work perfectly after the update,very strange.
Unlike most software I always update Spectrasonics almost immediately when updates are available without any issues.
So until you reach Spectrasonics if it was me I’d try the update one more time.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Unlike most software I always update Spectrasonics almost immediately when updates are available without any issues.


Yeah, me too. It certainly looked like it went fine. I will add it to the list of things to try.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 17, 2021)

Midihead said:


> Thank you for purchasing the library, btw. And yeah, check what Kevin said as he may be on to something there. As for the pop-up, good to know. If you ignore that message, the patches should still load fine.
> 
> You can download the very last version release of 2.6 before the 2.7 release and try that one. Just uninstall the current version first.


I’m not talking specifically about Spectrasonics but are you sure that you’d need to uninstall the current version? Many types of software just overwrite the previous install so if he’s reinstalling a later version,why would he need to uninstall the previous version ?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

Yeah all the routing in Cakewalk is definitely fine/unchanged. And if I insert a new Omnisphere that works fine it's the exact same routing.

My issue is trying to trace the signal path I can't get past if I have audio signal here and here:











Then where does it go next? It seems to just vanish. Definitely has the feel of a software bug.

Obviously the workaround is just re-inserting Omni into every project that uses it, but also then have to recreate any patches and tweaks which could be somewhat complex.


----------



## Midihead (Sep 17, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m not talking specifically about Spectrasonics but are you sure that you’d need to uninstall the current version? Many types of software just overwrite the previous install so if he’s running a later version,why would he need to uninstall?


No, I'm just saying for a 'clean' install it's always better to uninstall the previous version. I don't think he'd have a problem just installing a previous version over the current one, personally. To be clear, I think it's worth trying to figure out what's going on with his version 1.7 install due to the release notes. It would be better if he was on the latest version. I'm not tech support, and I've never had an issue with Omnisphere updates, personally. But I also use a different DAW than our friend here.


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 17, 2021)

chillbot said:


> . . . I guess no one else has run into this? Or more than likely no one has done the update, it's hardly as common or necessary as a kontakt update.


I updated to 2.7; I think there was a concurrent update available for StylusRMX (or at least it was indicated in the "Updates Available" link)

Also, you're right about Omnisphere's updates not being especially critical--seems like the most recent was for fixes I didn't really need. I just get tired of seeing "Updates Available" on the splash page. Yes, I should probably just ignore it and click through.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Just as a workaround for now, I wonder if changing the Omni instances to Out B then back to Out A might reset something and get the audio flowing again.


Yeah I've tried switching and resetting everything I could possibly switch or reset.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

Very interesting thanks... and I happen to be on exactly version 2021.06 of Cakewalk... but what do I do with that info...?

EDIT Ok you're on to something! Changing the outputs to OUT A to OUT G does nothing (I had given up going through them at around OUT E)... but outputs OUT H and OUT I produce audio! So at least now we have a much better workaround..


----------



## Midihead (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks Kevin for finding that. I had a feeling this was a Cakewalk issue.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 17, 2021)

I wouldn't necessarily call it a "Cakewalk issue" when it was updating Omni that caused it. Maybe a compatibility issue...


----------



## chillbot (Sep 19, 2021)

Hey! Found the solution:









Omnisphere Recent Update


It seems our output silence/vst scrambling issue is related to the most recent Omnisphere update. This release was early June. Ive since loaded an old dll of Omnisphere from January (not ideal) and this works. Whether the latest update to Cakewalk has made the Omnisphere dll unstable is unknown. ...




discuss.cakewalk.com





And here:









[CLOSED] Cakewalk 2021.06 Update 2 Early Access


Were pleased to announce Early Access for 2021.06 Update 2! This release fixes a few reported issues from the main 2021.06 release and adds some improvements. Wed love for you to check it out before we drop the official public version. Please note that Early Access installers are update installer...




discuss.cakewalk.com





Cakewalk discovered the issue a few months back and immediately came out with a fix to 2021.06. Great service!  Everything is hunky dory now.

Boy it was so easy, I wish anyone had thought to just point me towards the Cakewalk forum!


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Boy it was so easy, I wish anyone had thought to just point me towards the Cakewalk forum!


that would imply/necessitate the existence of other Cakewalk users though


----------



## chillbot (Sep 19, 2021)

kmaster said:


> that would imply/necessitate the existence of other Cakewalk users though


It was just recently I discovered I was not alone.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Sep 21, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Boy it was so easy, I wish anyone had thought to just point me towards the Cakewalk forum!


I nearly did, but was busy sparring with my demons at the time. (Sorry about that!)

Plus I didn't have your address for the invoice.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 21, 2021)

kmaster said:


> that would imply/necessitate the existence of other Cakewalk users though


We do exist!!!


----------

